

Training a graduate software engineer - lightningdb
http://davidbolton.net/blog/2013/06/16/training-a-graduate/

======
lightningdb
I'm not a Hacker News regular (so hope I'm doing it right), but I've had some
interesting discussion about my post on Twitter this morning (see
[https://twitter.com/lightningdb/status/346036003540189184](https://twitter.com/lightningdb/status/346036003540189184))
plus some high level discussions with faculty staff this year about this
topic. I'm keen to hear some more thoughts on this topic -- how do we satisfy
industry without destroying the university experience?

